# Help with boat setup



## jbnelson (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey everyone I want to ask advice about my current boat and if you think it would be worth putting some money into having a few things modified. I plan on keeping this boat for a few more years before I can upgrade to a larger boat. It is a 1440 flat bottom xpress with a merc 40/30 tiller without power trim. I bought it as it is currently set up with pods and raised transom. 

Overall the boat runs well but does have issues with cavitation in chop where I have the tilt set now. When I set it tilted one notch down it actually cavitates more. Initially when I got the boat they had it set one notch further down and it didn't cavitate but ran very nose down with water splashing over the bow. I think the pods are hurting me as they angle down and end up probably close to 1in below the bottom of the boat. The top of the foot is about 1/2in above the boat bottom as it sits.

So....do you guys think getting the pods changed to level with the boat bottom would help? Should I change the motor position at all? I would love to have a tunnel to protect the foot but everything I read says it won't work well with a flat bottom. I appreciate all suggestions.

Here are the pics.

https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/jacob_nelson/20130325_191035.jpg

https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/jacob_nelson/20130325_191057.jpg

https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/jacob_nelson/20130325_191216.jpg


----------



## mphelle (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been running pods for around 4 years, the manufacturer recommended mounting them with the bottom rear edge raised 3/4in above the bottom. It has worked well with my 1648.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 27, 2013)

It looks like your pods are not mounted correctly. They are almost acting like trim tabs because of the angle. This might explain why the boat was running nose down when you first got it.


----------



## BrazosDon (Mar 27, 2013)

I think your problem would be over if you cut the strip welds and moved the pods up that 3/4'' to 1''.


----------



## jbnelson (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think it is time to modify the pods and see how it does.


----------

